# Headlights on warning signal has quit



## cwpjff (Jul 30, 2009)

On my 2004 Maxima, the audible warning to let you know that you left your headlights on has stopped working, and the turn signals quit making the clicking sound at the same time. I am assuming they are related since they started at the same time. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------

